# Larry Krohn got a gsd pup....



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

Many of us here follow Larry Krohn's dog training videos on YouTube.

He just picked up his new GSD pup.



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=4089131034459731&id=100000886256403&sfnsn=mo


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Just followed his Facebook so I can watch this pup!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm watching too.It's just as fun as watching David and Valor.What a fuzzy little cutie!


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

He just put a longer version up on YouTube


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

That's not a tug! Lol.


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

Ohh I’ve been following this. He’s been so excited waiting for his Dante 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Where’d he get his puppy from? (I’m sure I could dig and find but someone here must already know)


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

The breeder is Saint Francis German Shepherds.
I think he crosses Sl with a WL.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Roscoe618 said:


> The breeder is Saint Francis German Shepherds.
> I think he crosses Sl with a WL.


It’s kinda crazy he used to be on here.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> It’s kinda crazy he used to be on here.


Was he banned from this forum?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Roscoe618 said:


> Was he banned from this forum?


Yup


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

*Roscoe618*

Sorry Roscoe, I knew it vomhaus mack - terry

never heard of Saint Francis

my bad


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

WIBackpacker said:


> Where’d he get his puppy from? (I’m sure I could dig and find but someone here must already know)







__





Saint Francis German Shepherd Service Dogs


Top quality AKC and USCA registered puppies. Working and Show German Shepherd Puppies bringing the best of both worlds closer together in one German Shepherd Puppy. USCA registered Kennel located in Massachusetts. Best of the best in German Shepherd Puppies.



www.sfgsservicedogs.com













German Shepherd Dog Puppies For Sale - AKC PuppyFinder


Find German Shepherd Dog Puppies and Breeders in your area and helpful German Shepherd Dog information. All German Shepherd Dog found here are from AKC-Registered parents.




marketplace.akc.org


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

Jen84 said:


> .


I was about to answer but appears like your post disappeared!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I don’t remember what Larry said his plan was for this guy, but I always enjoy watching trainers work with dogs that aren’t necessarily their choice of breed/type.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm glad he posted this video. I think that relationship is the key to training and living with a dog. Most everyday training challenges lead back to relationship. Most everyday training is made exponentially easier if you approach it as building habits over time. The most powerful of those habits should be follow me.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

@David Winners How do you feel about bonding a puppy equally with every house member over the course of the first few weeks after coming home, even though only one of the family members will be doing all the training and the environmental exposures and all the details of exposure?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Roscoe618 said:


> @David Winners How do you feel about bonding a puppy equally with every house member over the course of the first few weeks after coming home, even though only one of the family members will be doing all the training and the environmental exposures and all the details of exposure?


You describe the dynamic in my home, and I think it is most common.

I don't think it is possible to "bond a puppy equally with every house member." If it is possible, I have never seen anything remotely like it. A dog will have an individual relationship with each person in the household. Having common goals in training, common markers and commands, and having one person calling the shots about training plans is a recipe for success. My dog. My rules. If I see a behavior I want rewarded, I bring that up and instruct everyone on how to go about properly rewarding that behavior. Same with corrections though I usually handle those things myself whenever possible. If someone wants to play fetch games, I teach them how to properly play the game following my rules and supervise them until I'm confident that they won't screw up.

I also instruct visitors to not give my dog any commands and I hold them to that very strictly. As an example, my adult son was kneeling down and wrestling with Valor. Valor would air snap in front of his face. My son asked how to make him stop. I told him that if he didn't like how Valor was playing with him, do not wrestle with him unless I'm there to correct the behavior. It's not his place to correct my dog, ever.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

David Winners said:


> You describe the dynamic in my home, and I think it is most common.
> 
> I don't think it is possible to "bond a puppy equally with every house member." If it is possible, I have never seen anything remotely like it. A dog will have an individual relationship with each person in the household. Having common goals in training, common markers and commands, and having one person calling the shots about training plans is a recipe for success. My dog. My rules. If I see a behavior I want rewarded, I bring that up and instruct everyone on how to go about properly rewarding that behavior. Same with corrections though I usually handle those things myself whenever possible. If someone wants to play fetch games, I teach them how to properly play the game following my rules and supervise them until I'm confident that they won't screw up.
> 
> I also instruct visitors to not give my dog any commands and I hold them to that very strictly. As an example, my adult son was kneeling down and wrestling with Valor. Valor would air snap in front of his face. My son asked how to make him stop. I told him that if he didn't like how Valor was playing with him, do not wrestle with him unless I'm there to correct the behavior. It's not his place to correct my dog, ever.


Thank you for the detailed response. That is also how I run the dog in my family, although my daughters sometime complain about how strict I am with the rules and how they must play with the dog.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

David Winners said:


> You describe the dynamic in my home, and I think it is most common.
> 
> I don't think it is possible to "bond a puppy equally with every house member." If it is possible, I have never seen anything remotely like it. A dog will have an individual relationship with each person in the household. Having common goals in training, common markers and commands, and having one person calling the shots about training plans is a recipe for success. My dog. My rules. If I see a behavior I want rewarded, I bring that up and instruct everyone on how to go about properly rewarding that behavior. Same with corrections though I usually handle those things myself whenever possible. If someone wants to play fetch games, I teach them how to properly play the game following my rules and supervise them until I'm confident that they won't screw up.
> 
> I also instruct visitors to not give my dog any commands and I hold them to that very strictly. As an example, my adult son was kneeling down and wrestling with Valor. Valor would air snap in front of his face. My son asked how to make him stop. I told him that if he didn't like how Valor was playing with him, do not wrestle with him unless I'm there to correct the behavior. It's not his place to correct my dog, ever.


What about the common nipping correction by each member? We just got a new pup in and I back to teaching each one how I want the correction to be when he nips. They are not allowed to train, use my word ques until I move to the verbal commands, or correct any other behavior. Only the tooth on skin with a no and shake by the scruff. They know that if I am not there and they dont know what to do, they must put him in the crate or playpen with his toys and move away.
How do you feel about every member correcting nipping as long as they know the exact method?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Roscoe618 said:


> What about the common nipping correction by each member? We just got a new pup in and I back to teaching each one how I want the correction to be when he nips. They are not allowed to train, use my word ques until I move to the verbal commands, or correct any other behavior. Only the tooth on skin with a no and shake by the scruff. They know that if I am not there and they dont know what to do, they must put him in the crate or playpen with his toys and move away.
> How do you feel about every member correcting nipping as long as they know the exact method?


I think you have a plan that will work if everyone is on board and consistent.

In my opinion, it all depends on how much you trust each person to be able to do the right thing. I tend to start out by putting the puppy with the family member on the floor, staying close to apply a correction myself if necessary. I rarely leave a puppy alone with another family member until they are pretty much behaving well. I am very careful not to leave them alone with anyone that will get frustrated with the puppy for being a puppy. I want to be the one putting pressure on the dog at first. Later, after I know the dog better and I see how it responds to pressure, I may let other people train with the dog. This is typically after 4-6 months when I start leash pressure and prong corrections. 

I am a firm believer in the first 4 months being the most important time in the development of the dog. I don't leave anything to chance unless it is necessary. I waited 9 years to get Valor. A big part of that decision hinged around time. Raising a puppy in the way I like to do it is a full time job. I would much rather work slowly and consistently towards a goal than cram training into small blocks. My number one training goal is the dog fitting into my world in a way that is mutually beneficial. The best way I see to make that happen is to spend as much time as possible in my world, learning what right looks like.


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

I was watching Larry Krohn interview Dave Kroyer tonight. They talked a little about who was on the first American team he was on and went to the world championships with. He mentioned that Deb Zappia was on that team. Larry then said that her dog, Iron was his puppy's sire.
My dog Max was sired by that dog as was one of Jax08 pups.


----------



## faith5 (Dec 2, 2015)

Jorski said:


> He just put a longer version up on YouTube


That is the sweetest video I've seen in a long time. I love it!


----------

